# My oil burner is short cycling



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

When was the last time that you cleaned the soot out of it?


----------



## Richd820 (Dec 17, 2011)

I moved in to this house august and by the looks of the filter and nozzle I would say it was never cleaned... I did not think of this do you know the steps to clean out a boiler like this, it doesn't seem to have access to the boiler...


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

That, I cannot help you with, as I am not familiar with your particular furnace, but based on my experience, your symptoms would seem to indicate that it's time, or probably past time, to do that, so hopefully one of the experts will stop by. Even though this is a DIY site, I would still recommend having it claned and checked by a local professional, at least this time around, just so you know that everything is as it should be.


----------



## Richd820 (Dec 17, 2011)

Ok I've cleaned my old one yearly I will attempt to take this thing apart I did not know that soot buildup could make it short cycle thank you for your advice


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

There is a way to see the flame it's about 1/2" square plug right above the burner assembly unscrew that and look in at the flame. Sounds like you need a pro to clean and inspect and setup your system. Just cleaning will do no good without proper combustion analyzer readings and settings. You will save a lot of money on fuel costs if the pro sets it up.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Make sure its burning before you remove the plug.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

that rumbling is the oil igniting and sounds like it is all over the place within the burner box and that produces soot..and that cycle off rumble and puff back is critical to be cheacked it will get worst before better.just cleaning the ignition probes might give you a llonger run but not right....never that simple and when you say its cycles just not firing or are you resetting the oil burner assembly red button to restart.did you recently have an oil delievery might be pumping water oil mix:wink: filter nozzle needs changing


----------



## Richd820 (Dec 17, 2011)

I pulled the plug before and could only see a glow... Not a very good sight in there... I stuck my tank for water a couple days ago no water in my tank at all my cousin told me its the same as taking apart a regular boiler I was worried because it was a positive pressure boiler I am going to take it apart in about an hour and will post when I get it cleaned out


----------



## Richd820 (Dec 17, 2011)

And it doesn't throw the red button on shutoff


----------



## Richd820 (Dec 17, 2011)

Update... Took the boiler apart no signs of soot on the sleeves.. I cleaned it anyway sucked out the chamber. My chimney had about 4 lbs of soot in it.. This did not help solve my problem does anyone have any more suggestions? Now it sounds like it is sputtering and getting really deep in sound


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

if your not resetting at all on the actual burner gun then something out side is bouncing the heating call..to get away from the stat remove it off the subbase... and jump R to W up at the stat see if you get a solid run(your simulating a stat with this jump) still acting the same...leave the stat off the subbase.go down to the furnace shut the servcie switch OFF remove the 2 wires coming down from the stat....jump those terminals you removed the wires off of.now put the servcie switch UP/ON(again your simulating a stat)with the service switch.looking again for a consistant run or the same old problem.if down at the boiler results in the same old...same old the problem is the AQUASTAT relays not holding the heating call in easy change out if your willing to pick it up at Grainger supply #2E861 or local heating supply even :huh:HD/LOWES..maybe.get back with the honeywell model number off the control on the cover or stamped on the inside of the module.this is just for the controlling problem still need that rumbling to get looked at...or not even kidding with this you could have a major blow back with it and oil smell for the holidays up in thru the house....two suppliers i show are for references and pricing.if yo have an oil service company come in they have these on the trucks and will bang you $$$ for them..get one in before they come in ..it's up to you. good luck http://www.bestbuyheatingandaircond...merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=hw-boc


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Could be poor settings for nozzle position and air settings.


----------



## Richd820 (Dec 17, 2011)

I have a aquastat getting dropped off tomorrow I am really concerned about the rumble it is getting worse and worse I didnt mess with the air settings at all and to tune this thing my neighbor said I need a tool does anyone know where I can acquire this tool to read a positive pressure boiler?


----------



## Richd820 (Dec 17, 2011)

Also could the aquastat be causing this on off on off leaving unburned fuel in the chamber resulting in the rumble?


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

the oil pump pups all the time the burner runs so Yes there is some pressure within the nozzle and residue dripping within the burner chamber waiting on the next refire.the relays sound like they are weak or the actual transformer(TR) is weak...you didn't add a new stat that is led lit or digital....that would pull on the unit mounted TR and cause the relays to drop out or chatter...try the jumps especially down on the furnace there combo of oil rumbling and relays dropping ..what is the temperature setting for the boiler during a heating cycle.


----------



## REP (Jul 24, 2011)

Look you could replace everything on your boiler and you would still have the same problem.Why you ask???? Its because an oil burner has to be set up with instraments.Setting a burner by eye might have been ok 20 years ago when fuel was cheap ,but not doing it by instraments today could cost you $400 or more in one heating season.
Also by not listing the make ,model number and serial of your boiler leaves the rest of us in the dark without a chance of being able to help you just get by.


----------



## Richd820 (Dec 17, 2011)

It is the original stat I jumped it out at the boiler still having same results my high is set on 180 and low is set for 160 with a 10 degree differential I've noticed when it starts rumbling the flew starts opening and closing it seems like it is getting a lack of fuel I am stumped I am gonna replace the aquastat tomorrow and see If this helps I may need to hire a heater guy to hook up his tool and see what is going on with it


----------



## Richd820 (Dec 17, 2011)

It is a thermotron II cwl-85 boiler and a carlin Ez-1 burner I know it needs to be setup but it is a Sunday and I would like to put it off tomorrow if I could avoid the emergency service call...


----------



## Richd820 (Dec 17, 2011)

Is there a way to jump out my aquastat to see if this is the problem?


----------



## REP (Jul 24, 2011)

Not knowing for sure,but it sure sounds like you are burning extra fuel in the combustion chamber.This means you probably have a leaking nozzle or the electrodes are not starting the flame right away.That could be a weak transformer,or a cracked porcelin or dirty contacts ,.Therev is just a lot of things it could be.I wouldn't even think it was the aquastat or thermostst but who knows without being there.


----------



## Richd820 (Dec 17, 2011)

I agree with you, you would definitely need to hear it running it will run a good cycle then it's off for about 20 minutes then starts up for 30 seconds then boggs down and out stays off for about 15 seconds and does the same thing... This usually goes on for about an hour till it gets up to temperature it is not throwing the red switch which is leading me to believe it's not a burner problem it's an electric problem I just turned it off for the night and I think I am going to get someone out to look at it tomorrow I will post and let you guys know the outcome


----------



## Richd820 (Dec 17, 2011)

I had a hvac guy come out my aquastat was fine we replaced the pump transformer and primary control and it runs great he told me the transformer was bad put a honeywell primary on it and replaced the pump because we don't know the last time it was replaced but all is well now


----------

